# RS232 control of TiVo menu system?



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anybody know if it is possible to control the Tivo menu system using serial commands from an external device such as AMX, Crestron or PC's?

I'd like to replicate the peanut from a touch panel control system or have direct comands to go to specific pages.

If this is possible, has it been developed?

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can use sendkey to send remote key presses over bash.


----------



## shoei600 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Da goon.

Do you know where I can get a command set for it? There seems to a lot of references to it but not much about using it.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

shoei600 said:


> Do you know where I can get a command set for it?


try *sendkey --help*
On my S2 it returns an -l option which list all commands as such

```
HD_TiVo#[/] $ sendkey -l                            
  0 UP      
  1 DOWN        
  2 LEFT        
  3 RIGHT         
  4 SELECT          
  5 TIVO        
  6 LIVETV          
  7 THUMBSUP            
  8 THUMBSDOWN              
  9 CHANNELUP             
 10 CHANNELDOWN               
 11 RECORD          
 12 DISPLAY           
 13 DIRECTV           
 14 OPTIONS           
 15 PIP       
 16 NUM0        
 17 NUM1        
 18 NUM2        
 19 NUM3        
 20 NUM4        
 21 NUM5        
 22 NUM6        
 23 NUM7        
 24 NUM8        
 25 NUM9        
 26 ENTER         
 27 CLEAR         
 28 PLAY        
 29 PAUSE         
 30 SLOW        
 31 FORWARD           
 32 REVERSE           
 33 STANDBY           
 34 NOWSHOWING              
 35 REPLAY          
 36 ADVANCE           
 37 DELIMITER             
 38 GUIDE         
 39 AUXBYPASS             
 40 VCRBYPASS             
 41 TVSTANDBY             
 42 DISPLAYANDLEFT                  
 43 DISPLAYANDRIGHT                   
 44 DISPLAYANDDOWN                  
 45 DISPLAYANDUP                
 46 TVPOWER           
 47 VOLUMEUP            
 48 VOLUMEDOWN              
 49 MUTE        
 50 TVINPUT           
 51 AOLTV         
 52 INFO        
 53 WINDOW          
 54 EXIT        
 55 VIDEO_FORMAT                
 56 UNDEFINED#38                
 57 UNDEFINED#39                
 58 UNDEFINED#3a                
 59 UNDEFINED#3b                
 60 A     
 61 B     
 62 C     
 63 D     
 64 E     
 65 F     
 66 G     
 67 H     
 68 I     
 69 J     
 70 K     
 71 L     
 72 M     
 73 N     
 74 O     
 75 P     
 76 Q     
 77 R     
 78 S     
 79 T     
 80 U     
 81 V     
 82 W     
 83 X     
 84 Y     
 85 Z     
 86 MINUS         
 87 EQUALS          
 88 LBRACKET            
 89 RBRACKET            
 90 BACKSLASH             
 91 SEMICOLON             
 92 QUOTE         
 93 COMMA         
 94 PERIOD          
 95 SLASH         
 96 BACKQUOTE             
 97 SPACE         
 98 TAB       
 99 CAPS        
100 LS     
101 RSHIFT          
102 LCONTROL            
103 RCONTROL            
104 LMETA         
105 RMETA         
106 KBDUP         
107 KBDDOWN           
108 KBDLEFT           
109 KBDRIGHT            
110 PAGEUP          
111 PAGEDOWN            
112 HOME        
113 END       
114 INSERT          
115 BACKSPACE             
116 DELETE          
117 KBDENTER            
118 F1      
119 F2      
120 F3      
121 F4      
122 F5      
123 F6      
124 F7      
125 F8      
126 F9      
127 F10       
128 F11       
129 F12       
130 F13       
131 F14       
132 F15       
133 F16       
134 ESCAPE          
135 UNDEFINED#87                
136 UNDEFINED#88                
137 UNDEFINED#89                
138 UNDEFINED#8a                
139 UNDEFINED#8b                
140 UNDEFINED#8c                
141 UNDEFINED#8d                
142 UNDEFINED#8e                
143 UNDEFINED#8f                
144 UNDEFINED#90                
145 UNDEFINED#91                
146 UNDEFINED#92                
147 UNDEFINED#93                
148 UNDEFINED#94                
149 UNDEFINED#95                
150 UNDEFINED#96                
151 UNDEFINED#97                
152 UNDEFINED#98                
153 UNDEFINED#99                
154 UNDEFINED#9a                
155 UNDEFINED#9b                
156 UNDEFINED#9c                
157 UNDEFINED#9d                
158 UNDEFINED#9e                
159 UNDEFINED#9f                
160 AOLHELP           
161 AOLPRINT            
162 AOLHISTORY              
163 AOLGO         
164 AOLSIGNON             
165 AOLGUIDE            
166 AOLMAIL           
167 AOLBUDDY            
168 AOLIM         
169 AOLCHAT           
170 AOLTOPTV            
171 AOLFAVORITES                
172 AOLPICTURES               
173 AOLCALENDAR               
174 AOLFORWARD              
175 AOLBACK           
176 PRINT_SCREEN                
177 UNDEFINED#b1                
178 DVDTOPMENU              
179 DVDMENU           
180 RETURN          
181 PROGRESSIVE               
182 ANGLE
183 SUBTITLE
184 AUDIO
185 NAVI
186 VREMOTE
187 UNDEFINED#bb
188 DVD
189 SKIPREVERSE
190 STOP
191 DVDSETUP
192 FLSELECT
193 FLDIMMER
194 SEARCH
195 PLUS10
196 OPENCLOSE
197 SKIPFORWARD
198 VCRPLUS
199 LASTKEY
200 FPPLAY
201 FPPAUSE
202 FPSKIPFORWARD
203 FPSKIPREVERSE
204 FPSTOP
```
An example command to go to the ToDoList would be : *sendkey tivo down down down select channeldown select* I'm assuming you're using a S1. I don't have one anymore so I don't know what differences there may be.


----------



## crazybox (Jan 19, 2007)

Crestron just came out with the tivo module that emulates the remote. Please let me know if you know any commands other then what is in their module. I am trying to fond out if I can get the guide list and/or the now Playing list.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Slingbox also simulates the TiVo remote, but I don't know how they do it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Slingbox has what amounts to a universal remote in the box. It is, in fact (at least in early ones), a custom OneForAll chip, which is field upgradeable.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

The Crestron module allows Crestron to send remote commands to the Series3 over TCP/IP w/out hacking the box, while using sendkey requires hacking the box.

Perhaps some research should be done in digging into the TiVo/Crestron module to see if it can be reverse engineered somehow for use in non-Crestron devices.


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

How do I manipulate the sendkey fucntion? After some searching I found the sendkey.tcl file in /tvlib/tcl/tv/. So i guess my question is how do I manipulate .tcl files? What exactly are they?


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Getting sendkey to work on software versions 6.1 and up requires the use of two modules, routerplus, and sendkeyplus, both of which require a hacked TiVo in order to function.

You can find further instructions at the "other" forum here: http://www.OTHERFORUM.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57094

I have successfully used these modules to gain remote web control on both my Series3 and my TiVo HD units which are running 9.3a.

P.S. If it wasn't clear, I'm not actually referring to the domain "otherforum.com". You will need to substitute it with the real domain.


----------



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

Omikron said:


> Getting sendkey to work on software versions 6.1 and up requires the use of two modules, routerplus, and sendkeyplus, both of which require a hacked TiVo in order to function.
> 
> You can find further instructions at the "other" forum here: http://www.OTHERFORUM.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57094
> 
> ...


Thanks, I completely understand!


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

You may also be interested in this thread: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392385

Enjoy! ;-)


----------



## W4ZOO (Feb 15, 2008)

Omikron said:


> Getting sendkey to work on software versions 6.1 and up requires the use of two modules, routerplus, and sendkeyplus, both of which require a hacked TiVo in order to function.
> 
> You can find further instructions at the "other" forum here: http://www.OTHERFORUM.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57094
> 
> ...


Whas the other forum ?

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

You should be looking for a *.com* that has a *deal database*.


----------

